
Not all sugars are created equal - chaostheory
http://www.sciam.com/blog/60-second-science/post.cfm?id=not-all-sugars-are-created-equal-2009-04-20
======
hs
i now use stevia leaf

it's true, the dried leaf is sweet

i left the leaves on a table for a week or so, no ants appeared on the open
container

the okara (soy pulp -- i make my own soy milk) next to the table had 3 ants
roaming on the jar

casually, from these ants, i draw a conclusion that stevia has few or no
calorie -- that's as unscientific as i can get :D

